# sea fish



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

is feeding piranhas sea fish bad for them?


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

what the heck is sea fish?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

lovemyreds said:


> what the heck is sea fish?


Fish from the ocean? saltwater fish?

Yeah, its fine! Salmon and pink fish should be fed sparingly because they are high in fat, and tuna is something to avoid unless its fresh fillets, not canned... Squid, octopus, scallops, crab etc are all fine and a varied diet is best! I found that most grocery stores will carry a mixed pack of most of the above, especially wal-mart... a couple dollars of talpia, shrimp and the mixed pack of sea-food and highly nutritional pellets make a great meal plan for your fish


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

yes, saltwater fish.

thnx for reply.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Try to avoid red meats...they quickly contaminate water...a milder fish such as Tilapia work well...even bluegills or something









If you must feed fish that have a high blood and fat content such as fresh Tuna then quickly clean all remainders/scraps after feeding.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

shell-on shrimp is also a very popular food for piranha.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Firm, white fish is best.
ie: tilapia, catfish, sole, etc.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

jman785 said:


> Try to avoid red meats...they quickly contaminate water...a milder fish such as Tilapia work well...even bluegills or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My old pygos loved bluegills and they are easy to catch too...Nice and cheap


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

scallops usally go down well too


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> scallops usally go down well too


Yeah, mine love scallops.
I just be sure to rinse 'em off first otherwise they'll cloud your water.


----------

